# Greatest death metal guitarist



## Murder Soul (Jul 10, 2007)

Who do you guys think is the greatest death metal guitarist?


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

Me.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 10, 2007)

Chuck was.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 10, 2007)

Ability-wise? Maybe Muhammad. But there's always someone better.

As a writer, I have to throw in with Chuck, as well - consistently inventive.


----------



## Bassies7string (Jul 10, 2007)

Chuck of course... First one that springs to mind.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 10, 2007)

Trey Azagthoth for me. Whether it's fast, intricate riffing or downtuned sludge, the first four Morbid Angel albums set the benchmark for death metal, and while I think there are a few bands who have equalled those early albums, none have surpassed them and I can't imagine it happening anytime soon. Pity Trey is such a fucking fruit loop though


----------



## Michael (Jul 10, 2007)

Muhammed, Trey Azagthoth, Chuck (RIP), etc.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 10, 2007)

Trey, Chuck and Anders Nystrom (believe it or not) come to mind for me...


----------



## Carrion (Jul 10, 2007)

Chuck and Trey do it for me, some of the best riffs were written by those two.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 10, 2007)

Allen West is one of my favorites. He comes up with all these great riffs. Very rhythmic. World Demise is one of my favorite CDs.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 10, 2007)

Chuck


----------



## Cancer (Jul 10, 2007)

James Murphy IMO has the complete package: tones, chops, and composition skills. Now if we can just get him to release another Disincarnate album.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 10, 2007)

Dave Suzuki.


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 10, 2007)

Cancer said:


> James Murphy IMO has the complete package: tones, chops, and composition skills.





Plus Azagthoth, Schuldiner, Erik Rutan...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll go with Muhammed and Chuck


----------



## oompa (Jul 10, 2007)

im gonna throw in karl sanders for funzies.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 10, 2007)

Dave suzuki and Karl sanders get my votes!


----------



## Axel (Jul 10, 2007)

Anders Bjorler, Bill Steer, Massimiliano Pagliuso


----------



## angryman (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm gonna go with Chuck too, with Trey Azagthoth & James Murphy a close Joint second.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 10, 2007)

Chuck Schuldiner
Trey Azagthoth
James Murphy
Paul Masvidal


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 10, 2007)

Can I nominate Mikael Åkerfeldt, or does he not count, since he's a bit proggy?


----------



## drshock (Jul 10, 2007)

Pat O'Brien
Jack Owen
Erik Rutan
Alex Auburn

uhhh... a lot more that I dont feel like naming


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 10, 2007)

drshock said:


> uhhh... a lot more that I dont feel like naming



It's actually suppose to be one, but whatever.

I have to say Chuck. Not saying Chuck is blasphemy


----------



## drshock (Jul 10, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> It's actually suppose to be one, but whatever.
> 
> I have to say Chuck. Not saying Chuck is blasphemy



exactly- i really cant pick just one.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 10, 2007)

Chuck is still the best one for me...There are many great guys..
but none of the "touches" me as Chuck's melodies and riffs did/does.R.I.P bro!


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 10, 2007)

How has no one mentioned Toki Wartooth or Skwisgaar Skwigelf?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 10, 2007)

Aww you guys made a thread about me!


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 10, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> Allen West is one of my favorites. He comes up with all these great riffs. Very rhythmic. World Demise is one of my favorite CDs.



He's actually in prison right now for DUI, hence why Obituary have Ralph Santolla playing with them now. He was locked up just in time to miss the Aussie tour


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

Muhammed Suiçmez
Chuck Schuldiner
Drew Peterson


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 10, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> He's actually in prison right now for DUI, hence why Obituary have Ralph Santolla playing with them now. He was locked up just in time to miss the Aussie tour



I was reading about that.  What a fucking bummer. Poor guy. I know that has to hurt.

Ah, so Santolla is filling in for Allen. Damn, I would like to hear some of those songs!


----------



## playstopause (Jul 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> Me.





Ryan said:


> Aww you guys made a thread about me!





stitch216 said:


> Drew Peterson



_Sevenstring.org : home of the best 7-strings guitar players in the world._


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 10, 2007)

Of course, you also neglected to mention me. Being the teen that I am, I'm better then all of you old hags at everything.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Jul 10, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Of course, you also neglected to mention me. Being the teen that I am, I'm better then all of you old hags at everything.



god I'm glad your in another country considering the landslide of shit your going to get for that nugget of truth...err opinion. I'm not really into death metal from what I've heard it tends to sacrifice the music for the sake of being the most extreme but that is just my opinion


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine have always been James Murphy, Terrance Hobbs and Doug Cerrito, Trey Azagthoth, Eric Rutan and Chuck Schuldiner too.


----------



## Snake Doctor (Jul 11, 2007)

Chuck Shuldiner
Pat O'Brien
Michael Amott/Bill Steer (as the Carcass duo)
Erik Rutan
Trey Azagoth
Joe Haley


----------



## teelguitars (Jul 11, 2007)

Bill Steer.


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2007)

playstopause said:


> _Sevenstring.org : home of the best 7-strings guitar players in the world._



According to a recent survey, 8 of the top 10 greatest death metal guitarists of all time are members of this forum (of the three you mentioned, it'd be me at #1, Ryan at #3, and Drew at #9 - although I've never actually heard him play death metal before...).


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 11, 2007)

Bill Steer, Trey Azagtoth and Chuck for me.


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 11, 2007)

Naren said:


> According to a recent survey, 8 of the top 10 greatest death metal guitarists of all time are members of this forum (of the three you mentioned, it'd be me at #1, Ryan at #3, and Drew at #9 - although I've never actually heard him play death metal before...).


----------



## Edroz (Jul 11, 2007)

wow, nobody has mentioned Bob Vigna from IMMOLATION. by far the most original and creative death metal guitarist ever.


----------



## Dissociation (Jul 11, 2007)

Pat O'Brian
James Murphy
Bill Steer


----------



## Ryan (Jul 11, 2007)

And I didn't see anything about Vogg from Decapitated, who writes killer riffage on every album.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 11, 2007)

Easiest question ever: Karl Sanders. I love a lot of the names being thrown around in this thread, but no one mixes the brutality with the technical and tasteful leads/clean passages like Karl IMO.


----------



## Dissociation (Jul 11, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Easiest question ever: Karl Sanders. I love a lot of the names being thrown around in this thread, but no one mixes the brutality with the technical and tasteful leads/clean passages like Karl IMO.



Yep another cool guitarist, well spotted


----------



## Stitch (Jul 11, 2007)

Chuck Norris springs to mind.






+1 on Karl Sanders. I'm listenign to "Annihilation of the Wicked" just now. What an album.


----------



## Variant (Jul 11, 2007)

Murphy is one of my favorites but I consider him more than just a death metal axeman.

For those specifically crafting death metal... Shuldiner, Azagthoth, Sanders.


----------



## Blackrg (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan said:


> And I didn't see anything about Vogg from Decapitated, who writes killer riffage on every album.



+100

Vogg=God

Not sure if that should be god, or if that is an insult to a death metaller

Whatever, he's my current fave

'Post Organic' ...face melting riffing & solo


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Muhammed Suiçmez
> Chuck Schuldiner
> Drew Peterson


I don't know if it was Noodles or whoever when to the Necro concert said that their other guitarist is actually better than Muhammed. He posted some videos, and I have to agree. But then again, he did write Onset Of Putrefaction, which may I add is the most br00tall album of the decade.





zimbloth said:


> Easiest question ever: Karl Sanders. I love a lot of the names being thrown around in this thread, but no one mixes the brutality with the technical and tasteful leads/clean passages like Karl IMO.



Karl is a pretty good player, but I wouldn't call him the "Best".


Blackrg said:


> +100
> 
> Vogg=God
> 
> ...



Vogg's pretty sweet too.


----------



## jsebek (Jul 18, 2007)

James Murphy, Bill Steer, Michael Amott, Christopher Amott, and Ralph Santolla get my vote at the present time 

J
www.myspace.com/akallan


----------



## skinhead (Jul 18, 2007)

Donnie, Drew & Chris 

Nah, really i like a lot Jack Owen and the Hoffman brothers.



stitch216 said:


> Chuck Norris springs to mind.



It was suposed to name persons, no gods.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 18, 2007)

skinhead said:


> It was suposed to name persons, no gods.



 nice


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 18, 2007)

After seeing vital remains last week, i'd like to reconfirm my Dave Suzuki vote.


----------



## Kakaka (Jul 18, 2007)

Chuck Schuldiner for the bestestest ever. (PERIOD!)

I personally like Mikael Akerfeldt's vibe a lot.
The Ammot brothers are perhaps the most virtuoso and melodic in the market and the guys from The Black Dahlia Murder, who renewed the genre's horizon for me.

Oh, and the dudes from Dark Tranquility have a great feeling...


----------



## bostjan (Jul 19, 2007)

Chuck for being all around great.

Not to say that there aren't 100's of extremely technical guys out there.


----------



## spinecast213 (Jul 31, 2007)

trey
terrance hobbs (although not techincally great he basically created a style)
moyses from krisiun


----------



## TheMasterplan (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm. Can't pick one, but here are a few that come to mind:


Chuck
Muhammed
The Brothers Ammot 
Henriksson & Sundin
Vogg

I don't know what makes you the "best", but if you can offer something new and fresh it should count for something. And of course there's something to be said for technical prowess, but if that's all you have, it's kind of boring. Just look at popular shred guitarists like Malmsteen & Batio. Lots of skill and no heart.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 31, 2007)

Oz Fox.



but really, i thoroughly enjoy the amott brothers.


----------



## Marko (Jul 31, 2007)

Paul Masvidal


----------



## ScareRaven (Jul 31, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Dave Suzuki.



INDEED!!!  
I also have to suggest Karl Sanders, Mikael Akerfeldt, Vogg, the Amott's, and of course Chuck.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 31, 2007)

1 Chuk
2 Suicmez
3 James Murphy 
4 Richard Brunelle
 those are my fav's


----------



## Bcoble0927 (Aug 1, 2007)

mahummed, Karl Sanders he's a great composer, listen to his saurian meditation and all of niles stuff is great, and Pat O' Brien


----------



## SeanC (Aug 1, 2007)

I wish I had more to offer this thread than just saying that Chuck Schuldiner is the man....










...but I don't, so  Chuck rules.


----------



## 999dead666 (Aug 1, 2007)

CHUCK,TREY


----------



## spinecast213 (Aug 1, 2007)

also casey robertson of the band fleshtized. he picks 6 notes a beat at 180 bpm. i saw it with my own eyes. truly one of the greatest unknown players.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> I don't know if it was Noodles or whoever when to the Necro concert said that their other guitarist is actually better than Muhammed. He posted some videos, and I have to agree. But then again, he did write Onset Of Putrefaction, which may I add is the most br00tall album of the decade.
> 
> Karl is a pretty good player, but I wouldn't call him the "Best".



Sami might play with a smoother style then muhammed. But muhammed is more impressive to watch in my opinion; and he didn't just write onset... he wrote everything necrophagist had ever played. Excluding Symbiotic in Theory, which was partly written by christian, which is also IMO they're crappiest song ever. However, that doesn't take away from the fact that it still kick ass! 

Karl Sanders has a lot more then technical ability going for him. The guy just envisions compositions. I wouldn't say kalr is best either, but he's certainly in the elite group and I'd definitely call Dallas and Karl the greatest duo in death metal at the moment.

I'd also like to give Luc Lemay honorable mention. Whoever wrote "Obscura" needs some sort of attention...


----------



## Loomer (Aug 3, 2007)

Marko said:


> Paul Masvidal




Chuck is, was and always will be the greatest in my eyes, but he sure had a knack for picking awesome sidekicks!


----------



## amonb (Aug 3, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Chuck Schuldiner
> Trey Azagthoth
> James Murphy
> Paul Masvidal





I actually also really loved the sound of Chuck's voice...


----------



## hunter75 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pat O'Brien...why no one else has really mentioned him is uknown check the vid for frantic disembowlment, and I'll wack Chuck in because he got me into death metal \m/


----------



## Michael (Feb 14, 2008)

\m/


----------



## drawnQ (Feb 14, 2008)

1 - Pat O'Brien
2 - Chuck RIP
3 - james murphy
4 - both dying fetus guitar players
5 - Revolving door of cryptopsy members


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Not in Order

The guys from vile, "Deafening Silence" is an awesome song.








Chuck of course





Jack Owens, I've always liked his style over Pat O'Brien, he added something different on the table when he was still with cannibal corpse.






Trey Azagthoth






And ofcourse, Muhammed


----------



## Crucified (Feb 14, 2008)

Pat O'Brien/jack owen together.

I honestly don't consider death to be death metal, They were always a thrash band to me. i'd go on big thrash kicks with them and anthrax and sepultura and shit. 
Death metal me is more along the other guys in here like nile, cannibal corpse, morbid angel, obituary and shit. Could just be splitting hairs here though.


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 14, 2008)

The Origin guys are very good guitarists.


----------



## Jerich (Feb 14, 2008)

JJ from Vile/Devine Rapture..and Monstrosity touring guitarist is a friend of mine he is as good a drummer as guitarist!! and a Killer dude...just so you all know it!!!


Bob Vigna IMMOLATION
Eric Rutan-hate eternal
Brian Griffin-Broken Hope
Luc Lemay-Gorguts/Negativa
James Murphy-everything he's done..
Bill Steer-CARCASS
KARL SANDERS-Nile


----------



## Shawn (Feb 14, 2008)

After watching the Vital Remains dvd, I have to mention Dave Suzuki too, the guy shreds.


----------



## god9 (Feb 14, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Dave Suzuki.





He's an amazing drummer too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 14, 2008)

Shawn said:


> After watching the Vital Remains dvd, I have to mention Dave Suzuki too, the guy shreds.



After seeing them live 3 times and watching the DVD, i have to agree ;p


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 14, 2008)

asmegin_slayer said:


>



"This Bud's for you!"


----------



## Martin_777 (Feb 14, 2008)

Chuck for songwriting.
Muhammed for technique.
Jesper & Björn from In Flames for melodies & harmonies.


----------



## CondemnedInfect (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm surprised that only 2 people have mentioned Luc Lemay as being incredible.
Id have to say 
Chuck
[SIZE=-1]Muhammed[/SIZE]
Luc Lemay 
Karl Sanders
also id have to say that i just saw decrepit birth and that even tho they arent the greatest, Matt Sotelo and the Odious Mortem guitarists are absolutely amazing and everyone should check them out.


----------



## Shorty (Feb 14, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Chuck Schuldiner
> Trey Azagthoth
> James Murphy
> Paul Masvidal


Nailed my list.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 14, 2008)

Trey and Steer in my book...

...Samoth and Destructor, Toller-Wade and Sanders deserve a mention too


----------



## TimSE (Feb 14, 2008)

chuck norris!

... the necrophagist guys for me. I think Sam is actaully the better of the two although muhammed writes the stuff.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 14, 2008)

Bob Vigna from Immolation gets my vote. he comes up with stuff that just leave me in utter disbelief.

i think it's awesome JJ from Vile/ Divine Rapture was mentioned. he's from around my neck of the woods. great player and super cool guy too . i actually got him to look into Vader cabinets .


----------



## dream-thief (Feb 14, 2008)

lord lemons said:


> Luca Turilli was the greatest guitarist to ever live.



Epic maybe. Not death metal, and hardly technically impressive.

If you want to stat talking power metal guitarists, I could be here for hours, But we'd have to open another thread.


back on topic now -

for me, the dudes from Necrophagist have to own this category, I forget their names.


----------



## Regor (Feb 14, 2008)

Skwisgaar Skwigelf


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 14, 2008)

JONAS BRYSSLING!


----------



## JBroll (Feb 14, 2008)

Murphy, Shuldiner, Azagthoth, fuckers from Nile, the 'classic' Cryptopsy lineup.

Jeff


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 15, 2008)

These threads FTL


----------



## MajorJohnson931 (Feb 15, 2008)

i like those guys from dying fetus a whole lot


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 15, 2008)

My top DM guitarist are...


Erik Rutan - Probably my biggest influence as a DM guitarist. I basically love what this guy comes out with, and I simply love his style, leads and lead tone. Morbid Angel on all kinds of drugs. 'Eyes To See, Ears To Hear' very clearly stands out as a Rutan composition, and the basics of that can be heard in everything he's done since
Vogg - First DM song I ever heard was Winds of Creation, which I think is all I need to say, really. Beautifully clever leads as well; really identifiable style and technique, plus the riffs to boot
Muhammed Suicmez - Chops, melodic sensibilities and ultimate technicality. I think if he and Rutan were to pool their respective talents and do something together, I wouldn't listen to anything else ever again
Jon LeVasseur - Just amazing. His solos were always so hectic and odd, and the riffs that man came out with are incredible. Once Was Not, dreadful production aside, lacks an awful lot without his input; Alex Auburn simply doesn't have what LeVassuer had

I do like players like O'Brien, Sanders / Toler Wade etc, but I've always found their stuff to be very boring; great, they can shred like beasts but I like my hooks, and I don't feel these guys can write them. Oh, and I'm going to commit ultimate heresy and say that, aside from a Commit Suicide cover of Open Casket, I've _never_ heard any Death


----------



## JBroll (Feb 15, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> These threads FTL



If you don't like it, don't post. This adds nothing to any conversation.

Also, although only the last few Testament records really fit into death as much as thrash, Eric Peterson kicks all kinds of ass at everything he does.

Jeff


----------



## oompa (Feb 15, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> Oh, and I'm going to commit ultimate heresy and say that, aside from a Commit Suicide cover of Open Casket, I've _never_ heard any Death



educate yourself! i suggest you take a deep dive into the albums Human and Symbolic asap. then hit the rest of their catalogue. then mourn Chuck, and come back and edit your post!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 15, 2008)

I just want to add James Malone. Even though Arsis' discography is pretty small, and United In Regret, well, wasn't that hot, A Celebration of Guilt and A Diamond For Disease are disgustingly technical, and extremely melodic to boot. They are simply amazing records. A Diamond For Disease is without a doubt one of THE best death metal songs EVER.


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 15, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> JONAS BRYSSLING!


----------



## TaronKeim (Feb 15, 2008)

Xaios said:


> I just want to add James Malone. Even though Arsis' discography is pretty small, and United In Regret, well, wasn't that hot, A Celebration of Guilt and A Diamond For Disease are disgustingly technical, and extremely melodic to boot. They are simply amazing records. A Diamond For Disease is without a doubt one of THE best death metal songs EVER.



Good call dude, I've been rocking them a lot lately as well, and A Diamond For Disease is an extremely awesome DM song.

I'll always be a Chuck worshiper, the amount of feeling he could wrench out of a solo is amazing. An innovator in the true sense of the word.

I also vote for Jon LeVasseur, Cryptopsy is extreme metal/death metal royalty and Jon, Flo aside, is a big reason for it. Huge riffage, spastic solos, borderline noise/avant garde moments and some very tasty tech-moments.

Very special mention: Scott Hull, although associated mostly w/grindcore, always had a DM sensibility to his riffage, he is a pummeling raw machine and Pig Destroyer is one of the most satisfying grindcore groups around. Scott is catchy as can be, heavy, inventive and has an old school flare that I find really appealing.

_TJK*


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't think I mentioned him the first time around, but major kudos to Luc Lemay from Gorguts, who has come up with some surreal stuff. +54389058 to whoever mentioned Robert Vigna too, Immolation owns your soul


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 16, 2008)

Chuck (RIP)


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 16, 2008)

hmm...greatest eh?

imo, its a tie between Chuck and Terrance Hobbs.


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 16, 2008)

Paul Masvidal for me. Muhammad is probably my second choice, but Paul is much more interesting IMO. I don't listen to a lot of death metal really.


----------



## Ishan (Feb 16, 2008)

Those that inspire me :
Chuck (who don't like chuck anyway?  )
Luc Lemay (he was and still is a big influence on me)
Allen West (he's out!! YEAAAYY!!! He got me into using my tone control hehe)
James Murphy (I can't get enough of Disincarnate and his solo albums, his bendy solos are tasty)
Mickael Ackerfeldt (not purely DM but whatever, some of the best extreme prog songs ever made)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 16, 2008)

The Amott brothers, especially Michael Amott. Mainly because of his Michael Schenker influence. I think he's one of the most melodic guitar players in death metal.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 16, 2008)

I was thinking of changing the name of this thread to "All about dave Suzuki".


----------



## TheMasterplan (Feb 16, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> JONAS BRYSSLING!



I don't know how the fuck I could've missed that. Spawn of Possession is easily one of my if not favorite Tech death bands. They write interesting stuff and there's a lot of creativity not just in riffing and soloing but also in structure and arrangement.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> The Amott brothers, especially Michael Amott. Mainly because of his Michael Schenker influence. I think he's one of the most melodic guitar players in death metal.



SECOND


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 17, 2008)

this guy named travis, you guys may have heard him. but CHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCKCHUCK


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 17, 2008)

Dino?




(Despite the fact I trem pick everything I know fuck all about death metal. Dino and Ackerfeld are the only ones I listen to. Is Dino a DM guitarist?)


----------



## Jon Stauffer (Feb 18, 2008)

exacly the 3rd post in this. the only person that i know in this kinda genre that was the truest mother fucker ever. to his music. to his family. to his fans. was chuck. (not to other musicians tho) i remmebr hearing a quote sumwhere of him saying he would let a guitarist play for like 2 summers and then boot them because they just couldnt keep up. thats kinda lame when u think of it but who else can keep up with chuck. and personaly i think james murphy was the best 2nd guitarist death ever had.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 19, 2008)

oompa said:


> im gonna throw in karl sanders for funzies.


+1

I nominateFredrik Thordendal/Mårten Hagström.I don't know if their stuff is exactly death metal, seeing as there is all sorts of other stuff mixed into their playing.


----------



## LadyKiller (Feb 20, 2008)

Trey Azagthoth of mighty MORBID ANGEL!!!


----------



## amonb (Feb 20, 2008)

Chuck and Paul Masvidal, when they played together and when they played apart.

James Murphy rules too...


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 20, 2008)

Kirk Hammett.


----------



## TaronKeim (Feb 20, 2008)

Not sure if any of you fellas have seen this article, but this is Decibel's opinion on the Top 20 Death Metal guitarists of all time:

Top 20 Death Metal Guitarists

_TJK*


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 20, 2008)

TaronKeim said:


> Not sure if any of you fellas have seen this article, but this is Decibel's opinion on the Top 20 Death Metal guitarists of all time:
> 
> Top 20 Death Metal Guitarists
> 
> _TJK*



Good article.

Trey Azagthoth seems like he'd be fun to drink with.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 20, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope your not talking about the ddue from opeth, he is great and all, but i dont consider him DM, but dinosaurus-rex has some pretty tasty riffs, i guess he could be DM? and one else agree?


----------



## nordhauser06 (Feb 20, 2008)

Chuck of course, then Muhammed.


----------



## Psychoface (Feb 20, 2008)

Jesus hands down!



 no seriously those dudes from dying fetus are pretty awesome guitarists


----------



## TaronKeim (Feb 20, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Good article.
> 
> Trey Azagthoth seems like he'd be fun to drink with.



Yeah, definately gave me a little more insight into some of my guitar heroes.

I think most of those guys would be cool to throw a brew back with.

Scott Hull saying he'd be a _fusion_ cat if he'd woodshedded and become a chops-fiend totally took me by surprise.

_TJK*


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the guys in Iniquity, all their CDs own all sorts of shit, them along with Chastisement are my 2 favourite death metal bands so I got to give props to them both, plus they both played in B and Chastisement used 7s, woohoo!! lol Unfortunately I have no idea what the guys names are who wrote the stuff.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Mar 25, 2008)

sometimes dino is kinda DM-ish.
My list:
Muhammed Suicmez
Amott Bros.
Vogg is fucking awesome esp on Nihility and The Negation

Vital Remains sucks ass!


----------



## Alien DNA (Mar 25, 2008)

Carrion said:


> Chuck and Trey do it for me, some of the best riffs were written by those two.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 25, 2008)

Alien DNA said:


>


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 25, 2008)

I couldn't be bothered to flick through eeeeevery page, so i'm not sure if he's been mentioned already but - Jarzombek? or are we not classing that as Death Metal?


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Mar 25, 2008)

don't know if anyone mentioned theses guys

john gallagher - dying fetus 
zac joe- cephalic carnage
steve goldberg - cephalic carnage


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 25, 2008)

Michael said:


> Muhammed, Trey Azagthoth, Chuck (RIP), etc.



agreed


----------



## petereanima (Mar 25, 2008)

1.) chuck (r.i.p.)
2.) trey azagthoth
3.) kelly shaefer


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmm...a lot of the same dudes are being mentioned - and i do agree to some extent. Muhammed is awesome, Chuck too. BUt Jonas Bryssling writes all the things in Spawn of Possession, He is fucking talented, so he would be on my list to.

Just to throw some other sick playes in the game here is a few.
Martin Bremheden - Visceral Bleeding.
Nergal - Behemoth. Awesome stage app.

- But its hard choice
Zeb Nilsson - of Aeon


----------



## PostOrganic (Mar 25, 2008)

For me..

Joe Haley - Psycroptic
Vogg - Decapitated
Whoever it is because I don't know the dudes name - Martyr


----------



## Piledriver (Mar 25, 2008)

chuck and the amott brothers are great


----------



## ire_works (Mar 25, 2008)

#43: Dylan Ruskin - Brain Drill
#42: Nergal - Behemoth
#41: Dennis Bradley - Beneath The Massacre
#40: Jon Levasseur - Cryptopsy
#39: Terrance Hobbs - Suffocation
#38: Scott Hull - Pig Destroyer (+ more bands than I can count to)
#37: Erik Rutan - Morbid Angel , Hate Eternal

#1: Chuck Shuldner - Death , Control Denied

#2 through #36 are empty because no one comes that close to Chuck.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 25, 2008)

PostOrganic said:


> Whoever it is because I don't know the dudes name - Martyr



Dan Mongrain


----------



## TheTrueMayhem (Apr 12, 2008)

Chuck Schuldiner all the way!!!


----------



## yellowv (Apr 12, 2008)

Mohammed Scuimez, Karl Sanders, Chuck Shuldiner, Paul Masvidal, Trey Azagoth, Bill Steer, the Amott brothers, James Murphy. Also been into Dylan Ruskin lately too bad Braindrill already self destructed.


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 13, 2008)

Chuck without a doubt. One of the most emotional song writers ever to pick up a guitar.


----------



## xet (Apr 13, 2008)

no mention of Peter Tägtgren?!!!


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Apr 13, 2008)

Chuck Schuldiner, Tchort and the Amott Brothers


----------



## Nick (Apr 15, 2008)

Matt Sotello (sp) decrepit birth

probably been mentioned before


----------



## klutvott (Apr 15, 2008)

I like that guy in psycroptic and vogg from decapitated.


----------



## GuitarG2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Chuck, Muhammed, Masvidal, Akerfeldt and the mighty Dan Mongrain.


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 15, 2008)

If we're talking pure death metal (i.e. not including ones like Meshuggah and the like)

Chuck Schildner of Death/Control Denied
Paul Masvidal of Death/Cynic/Aeon Spoke
Mat Sotello of Decrepit Birth
Dave Suzuki of Vital Remains
Muhammed Suiçmez of Necrophagist
Luc Lemay of Gorguts/Negativa
Jonas Bryssling and Jonas Karlsson of Spawn Of Possession


----------

